# Help regarding Training Employment pass



## vaibhav

Hi ..

I am student pursuing management in graduation with specializing in marketing. I was offered an internship for 500 SGD in a company . I submitted my application on 10th of may 2011. However, my training program was not recieved by them due to which i had to reapply on 23rd of may . I was hoping to come to singapore by 20th june.. Will it be possible.? 

also i meet the requirements of the TEP (given by MOM on the site) is there a chance that my application can be rejected, if yes, what do they consider while accepting /rejecting an application.
I am a little worried , Pls help

Regards!


----------



## simonsays

doesn't your training company do the paperwork ?

This is Singapore dude - the employer / prospective employer / prospective training company has to do the paperwork

The 500 $ salary will not fly .. in my opinion ..


----------



## vaibhav

they have done the paper work. TEP requires the company to apply. and they did it.

Its a stipend for the Internship hence its 500$ but i have a recognized degree .


----------



## simonsays

appeal, and anything can only be done by the employer .. not you .. 

You need to ask them what they are doing

MOM frowns on those who don't follow the procedure .. 

As for 'recognised' recognised where ?? If I may ask ?? 

Of late, thanks to a lot of 'self printed' degrees, MOM does not than a casual verificaiton .. from what I know ..


----------



## vaibhav

ecureilx said:


> appeal, and anything can only be done by the employer .. not you ..
> 
> You need to ask them what they are doing
> 
> MOM frowns on those who don't follow the procedure ..
> 
> As for 'recognised' recognised where ?? If I may ask ??
> 
> Of late, thanks to a lot of 'self printed' degrees, MOM does not than a casual verificaiton .. from what I know ..


it is taking its time. its not rejected. infact all MOM has said that i need to wait.

as for the degree its from the University of Delhi(India) and is considered one of the best management undergrad degrees. I have also submitted a letter with prinicipal's signature stating the same. It was manual application hence the 35 day rule applies. 

Thanks


----------



## simonsays

if MOM says it is under processing, you can't do anything .. and you can't bull your way in   

Pardon my words, but for MOM, doesn't matter if it is the best university n the universe .... 

For proper verification letters, if needed, and I am not sure if it is needed in your case, the letter must come from the Uni directly to the Point of contact designated by MOM, in which case MOM would have told you so, or you will go through the vetting process.


----------



## vaibhav

ecureilx said:


> if MOM says it is under processing, you can't do anything .. and you can't bull your way in
> 
> Pardon my words, but for MOM, doesn't matter if it is the best university n the universe ....
> 
> For proper verification letters, if needed, and I am not sure if it is needed in your case, the letter must come from the Uni directly to the Point of contact designated by MOM, in which case MOM would have told you so, or you will go through the vetting process.


No, they didnt require verification letter as such. the letter they asked for, i had sent them, the last time, company's representative talked to them, they asked us to wait (a week back)

My course is one of the best, not the university

there was no requirement of vetting agency and we asked MOM for any other requirements, they seemed satisfied with whatever we have provided. (thts wht the company tole me)
lane:

Thanks!


----------



## simonsays

You missed my point mate .. for you, the course is the best .. but for MOM, a lot of such 'best' courses are home-printed ..  

As for vetting, they don't tell you .. they do it themselves, lest you taint the credentials .. and if they tell you what they are doing, it wouldn't be vetting right ??? 

If MOM has said wait, then you can do one thing : WAIT


----------



## vaibhav

ecureilx said:


> You missed my point mate .. for you, the course is the best .. but for MOM, a lot of such 'best' courses are home-printed ..
> 
> As for vetting, they don't tell you .. they do it themselves, lest you taint the credentials .. and if they tell you what they are doing, it wouldn't be vetting right ???
> 
> If MOM has said wait, then you can do one thing : WAIT



I get it, I m not worrying about my backgrounds and all. Infact one of my juniors also got her TEP approved. So, hopefully mine will come! I am just worried about the time its taking.. ! 

But u r right, all i can do is wht i have been doing for some time, wait! :juggle:

thankss!


----------

